# Truby put on probation by IGFPOMC



## Greg Truby (Nov 18, 2008)

REUTERS | The North Pole | The International Guild of Faeries, Pixies and Other Mythical Creatures (IGFPOMC) released its weekly list of parents that have been placed on probation. Among the nitwits on this week's list was none other than Mr. Excel's own Greg Truby.

Per the Office of the Tooth Fairy: "Mr. Truby was returning home from a Boy Scout troop meeting with his son yesterday evening when his seven-year-old daughter telephoned him on his cell phone, proudly announcing that the loose tooth she had mentioned at dinner was now in her hand and in its place was a bit of bloody tissue paper. Per protocol, young Miss Truby placed her tooth in a small pink plastic treasure chest, procured from the dentist for just this purpose. And after reading bedtime stories and saying prayers, she put the treasure chest snugly under her pillow.

Over the course of his twelve years of parenting, Mr. Truby had amassed a distinguished record of assistance to the IGFPOMC, helping Santa write notes and even assisting Santa by eating part of the cookies; getting up in the wee hours of the morning to help the Easter Bunny hide eggs and so forth. Unfortunately, Mr. Truby's track record in helping the tooth fairy had been a bit dodgy. He is to be commended for going the extra mile and purchasing his self-adhesive stamps with a $20-bill from the vending machine at the Post Office because the machine gives change in golden $1 coins (the coin preferred by the U.S. branch of the Office of the Tooth Fairy). 

But this is now the second time he has failed to put a golden dollar underneath a pillow. I mean really, to see that poor lass sobbing on the couch this morning; it was heart-wrenching. Yes, Mrs. Truby saved the day by "finding" the coin on the floor between Pooh bear and Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer. But if the IGFPOMC doesn't take some sort of action, what kind of a signal does this send to other parents? We have every confidence that after this reprimand, Mr. Truby will 'get his pixie-dust properly packed and fly right', as we faeries say."

The Easter Bunny issued a statement confirming Mr. Truby's excellent egg-hiding record. Santa is already well into C-Day preparation and could not be reached. But a spokes-elf was more guarded, going on record as saying "you can be sure we'll be keeping a close eye on the Truby ranch this Christmas to make sure he doesn't have a relapse."


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 18, 2008)

You should have told her that the stock market troubles have hit the Tooth Fairy particularly hard, and she is waiting for some of the Federal "bail-out" money...


----------



## TinaP (Nov 18, 2008)

Inquiry to convene next week...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 18, 2008)

Tsk, tsk, tsk - this calls for some user title manipulation


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Tsk, tsk, tsk - this calls for some user title manipulation


----------



## riaz (Nov 18, 2008)

> Inquiry to convene next week...


Mr Truby, do you promise to pay for the tooth, the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth?

Mr Joe4, this is a serious matter, you are not supposed to be rolling on the floor laughing.  In fact, you should be looking down in the mouth.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Mr Joe4, this is a serious matter, you are not supposed to be rolling on the floor laughing. In fact, you should be looking down in the mouth.


You misunderstand me.  I am not rolling on the ground laughing, I am rolling on the ground showing off my pearly whites!  

Its my way of giving props to the TF!


----------



## VoG (Nov 18, 2008)

Fortunately at 20 my daughter's stopped shedding teeth.

Somewhere I've got a matchbox containing all the teeth that cost me a £ a shot, sad old g*t that I am


----------



## riaz (Nov 19, 2008)

Donations to the Tooth Fairy can be made here.  Doors open at tooth hurty pm


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 19, 2008)

riaz,

You truly are the king of bad puns!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe we should put up a "Virtual" Plaque in his honour ?


----------



## Stormseed (Nov 19, 2008)

DonkeyOte said:


> Maybe we should put up a "Virtual" Plaque in his honour ?


----------



## Smitty (Nov 19, 2008)

riaz said:


> Donations to the Tooth Fairy can be made here.  Doors open at tooth hurty pm





> riaz,
> 
> You truly are the king of bad puns!



What's the best time to see a Chinese dentist?  When tooth hurty...

And Truby, I can't put you on any kind of probation for any kind of offense that both Richard and I will be sure to commit in the future.


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 20, 2008)

riaz said:


> ...Doors open at tooth hurty pm


 


DonkeyOte said:


> ...Plaque...


 
 Well, I do hope I made you boys chuckle, 'cause the both of you sure made me alternately groan and laugh.

And Smitty, that's part of why I decided to tell the tale, in the hopes that other parents can stay in the IGFPOMC's good graces. :wink:


----------



## riaz (Nov 20, 2008)

DonkeyOte said:


> Maybe we should put up a "Virtual" Plaque in his honour ?



Gives a new meaning to cut and "paste"!


----------

